

Google’s Motorola Files New Patent Case Against Apple - ars
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-17/google-s-motorola-files-new-patent-case-against-apple-at-itc.html

======
freehunter
New? This is 10 days old and has been discussed many time previously on HN.

------
erikpukinskis
The new cost of doing business.

